# I have sloth-obsession! Anyone else?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

THE SLOTHS ARE COMING - YouTube

:flrt:

Bf thinks they are creepy and weird. I think they the cutest things ever. I'd love to go volunteer at the sloth sanctuary and snuggle some sloths!


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

...


I want one! :lol2:


I'll take a slow loris while I'm at it too. :flrt:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Sloth cuddling a slow loris might be the cutest thing ever. Cuddle death match. I know they'd probably hate each other but it makes a cute mental image. :flrt:


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Sloth cuddling a slow loris might be the cutest thing ever. Cuddle death match. I know they'd probably hate each other but it makes a cute mental image. :flrt:


Ahaha yeah. Even if they did hate each other, they'd both be too lazy to do anything about it!

I do love 'em. Almost as cute as shrews!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I like that the only reason the sloth is not hnuted or eaten is that is is so lazy and lethargic it has no good meat, clever critter lol


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

DavieB said:


> I like that the only reason the sloth is not hnuted or eaten is that is is so lazy and lethargic it has no good meat, clever critter lol


They've got it all figured out eh? :lol2:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

OverBoard said:


> They've got it all figured out eh? :lol2:


And in case of needing to cross the road, just wait until someone comes and carries you over: Three-toed sloth crossing the road in Costa Rica (Sloth's Perpective) - YouTube


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Rum_Kitty said:


> And in case of needing to cross the road, just wait until someone comes and carries you over: Three-toed sloth crossing the road in Costa Rica (Sloth's Perpective) - YouTube



Soz but doesn't even compare to this one!...so cute!

Cutest baby sloth ever!! - YouTube


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Ihave sloth fever!:flrt::flrt:
I desperatly whant one!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

at 0:55
is...is the sloth making that noise? 
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :flrt:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> And in case of needing to cross the road, just wait until someone comes and carries you over: Three-toed sloth crossing the road in Costa Rica (Sloth's Perpective) - YouTube


 I believe I can fly!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

yugimon121 said:


> at 0:55
> is...is the sloth making that noise?
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :flrt:


Yup, they make that noise in this vid: Too Cute! Baby Sloths: Bath Time for Baby Sloths : Video : Animal Planet

I think my head just exploded from the cute!!! :lol2:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Yup, they make that noise in this vid: Too Cute! Baby Sloths: Bath Time for Baby Sloths : Video : Animal Planet
> 
> I think my head just exploded from the cute!!! :lol2:


Awwww! Like fluffy bags of flour lol. All their faces look so sweet when they are all plonked in the box at the start, little did they know!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't say too much right now, but I've heard a whisper that there may be some sloth news soon in the north west!:whistling2:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We have a animals to get list,and sloths are on it,so hopefully in the next couple of years we shall have these amazing creatures.Mind you the list is pretty long and expensive.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Ahh sloths are so weirdly cute and awesome, i remember seeing them in london zoo, theyre fantastic creatures to watch.

:O all those babies are dangerously adorable, omg!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Sloths are so cute!


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Eeeeek! My favourite animal & definitely all time dream pet!!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> We have a animals to get list,and sloths are on it,so hopefully in the next couple of years we shall have these amazing creatures.Mind you the list is pretty long and expensive.


Apparently they make quite good pets (well, factoring in the specialist diet and mahoosive enclosure of course:whistling2 you just gotta watch their claws..
But how would you get one? Bearing in mind no breeders in the u.k. and you wouldn't want to contribute to the whole ripping baby from mummy in the wild trade...are there level headed, reputable breeders overseas?
Not that I want one, just interested..and nosy:lol2:


----------



## GemmaGemma (Jan 15, 2012)

I love sloths!


----------

